# Tragedy



## 100hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Please take a moment out of your day to send out a special prayer for the family of my Friend Harold Sutherland.  My world is upside down right now because this morning we went hunting in Dooly county.  We assisted Harold in putting on his safety harness prior to going on stand.  At 10:45 Larry and I arrived at Harold's stand to find him lying on the ground face down without his harness on.  We checked his vitals but he was gone.  Not sure why he took his harness off or how he fell out of the tree.  Only God knows. I've been hunting over 40 yrs but this was the worst day of my entire life.  I'm going to miss my friend, so please pray for me, Larry and his family, and please wear your safety harnesses.


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent for your friends and you.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent. hold your head up i know its tough but we are all here for you.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers from the Belmore family to those in need.


----------



## philtuts (Oct 3, 2011)

100hunter, I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and Harold's family. 
May God bless you and everyone involved.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent.  Hate to hear that man.


----------



## billyblob (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## punchy8 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, hold you head up. your friend is headed to a better place


----------



## Rob (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## ETK (Oct 3, 2011)

That is heartbreaking. So sorry for all his family and friends. Each of you will be in our prayers.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Oct 3, 2011)

That is horrible.  I am terribly sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent for you and his family.


----------



## BBowen (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent...


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2011)

At times like this there are no words to express our feeling for the loss of one of our fellow outdoors man.............. Hope the best for all! I feel your loss!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I am sending prayers up to God for this situation and all involved! God bless you all!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2011)

I am truly sorry about the loss of your friend. My Prayers are offered for you, his family and other friends.


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm praying for you and his family, and your friend. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## hansel (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers from the Hansel family


----------



## C Cape (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  I'll be praying for you and his family.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 3, 2011)

You have more support here than you know.  Prayers sent.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent from Thomson.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2011)

Willie my friend, I will be praying for you and the family. I cannot imagine how you feel, and how you have felt today. God will be with you all...


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 3, 2011)

Man thats heart breaking!!!!  My condolences to you and sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss buddy. I hate to hear this.. Prayers sent.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 3, 2011)

That's just a bad situation for everybody. 
All you can do now is try to move on and think about all the good times yall had together, and keep with your faith.


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent to his family and you...


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent buddy. Everyone is here for you


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will pray for you and his family.


----------



## S Adams (Oct 3, 2011)

will pray for you and the family.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2011)

That is terrible. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Geestring (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent to all of yall...


----------



## whitetail hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## EDH (Oct 3, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. Prayers sent for you and his family.


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent for the family.  Very unfortunate.


----------



## savedjim (Oct 3, 2011)

so sorry man


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## The Fever (Oct 3, 2011)

100hunter I will be praying for you..I am so sorry to hear this...All of the gon family is pulling for you without a doubt


----------



## hunterparr34 (Oct 3, 2011)

Man I am sorry for your loss. My prayers will be sent!


----------



## flingin1 (Oct 3, 2011)

hang in there man. sorry for ur loss. prayers sent


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and his family. Terrible to hear something like that about a fellow hunter. Cant Imagine what yall are going through, stay strong.


----------



## MBH6333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers are with u... I can't imagine what u and his family and friends are going thru...


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 3, 2011)

My condolences to you and his family. Prayers sent.


----------



## Budda (Oct 3, 2011)

keep yer chin up.  Id magine that it aint yer fault er anybody elses.  coulda happned to any 1 of us folk on hear.  prayars to yer buddy and his family too from up yonder in north ga.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of the tragic news.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 3, 2011)

a prayer! sorry to hear this.


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't imagine finding a friend like that. Sorry you had to experience that. Prayers will be sent for his family and you.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent. I can't even imagine. I'm so sorry.


----------



## G5guy23 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## swamp (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow my sympathy with you and his family!


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 3, 2011)

Awful to hear, prayers for all those involved.


----------



## hunter 84 (Oct 3, 2011)

You and your friend are in my thoughts .


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent. I am so sorry to hear about this horrible accident.


----------



## Mangler (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss bud...prayers sent.


----------



## Fortner (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't imagine, God bless you and his family


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 3, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers for all sent...this is just awful and the questions will go on for a long time.  A true tragedy for all.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Oct 3, 2011)

Terrible news.  Prayers sent


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 3, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Buzz (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.   That's just terrible, prayers sent!


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Be strong. JUst know God was ready for him to come home. SOrry to hear this I would be tore up to find anybody this way but finding a friend close enough to share your passion for hunting with would be a whole diff level. If you need anything don't hesitate to ask. I know myself or anyone on here would be glad to help in any way. every be safe out there. If you never wear a harness maybe this will open your eyes. Hate it would take something like this to make people see but maybe this will be the reason someone decides to start wearing a harness. Somebody loves all of us. Let's not break their hearts. I have a couple harness that come with stands anybody can have free. I hear people say they ain't comfortable but I would bout rather wear one of them than my hss esp in bow season. Its easy to get used to one. I feel incomplete without mine. Please be safe out there.


----------



## Stick (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for all those affected. May Gods will be done and glory be brought to him even in this tragedy!


----------



## Vaughn726 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers said here in Screven, Ga.


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no! That is a worst nightmare come to horrible life. 

May God bless you as you grieve, remember, and give thanks for a wonderful person whose life was cut tragicaly short.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Gumswamp (Oct 4, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss.  My God comfort you and his family in the days to come.  Try and remember all of the good times you had together.  Those good memories will last forever and they cannot be taken away.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Prayers sent for all affected by this tragedy.

Hopefully this will trigger something in a few guys that don't wear their harness and it'll save the lives of others!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 4, 2011)

Tragic....prayers lifted up!


----------



## archer47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and family


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## Derek Edge (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent brother.....


----------



## tyler1 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is causing the hair on my arms to stand up.  I just can't imagin.  Prayers are being said for all involved.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sorry for your and all involved loss. Prayers sent to you and the family.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Terrible news.  Prayers for you and their family.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TJay (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I just can't imagine what you're going through.  Prayers offered up.


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## weakie (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry to hear this


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww man....


----------



## CAnderson (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I don't even know what to say. Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent to your friend and his family, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 4, 2011)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh man, how terrible.
My prayers added. God rest his soul.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Oct 4, 2011)

Willie my prayers are with all involved may God bless each one of you


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Moose Master (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be praying for yall.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 4, 2011)

Sad news,prayers sent!


----------



## germag (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. My condolences and prayers to the family and friends.


----------



## livin outdoors (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent here.


----------



## secondseason (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## dutchman (Oct 4, 2011)

My prayers for the family are also added.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

Every time we teach Hunter Education we will remind folks to wear their harness if not for their own safety then for the ones that Love them.  Sorry for your lose.


----------



## mclellandk (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent from coweta county....


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be praying for you and there family!
We are all family,when 1 is in pain,we all hurt with you! Your not alone.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent  for the family and friends.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent here also. Please post arrangements when you can.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Oct 4, 2011)

I will pray for you and his family.  This is such a terrible thing to happen. God be with you!


----------



## fredw (Oct 4, 2011)

How tragic.  My prayers are added.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers to you and his family!!!!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Oct 4, 2011)

Terrible news. Kepping you and the family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ellbow (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Prayers for you and his family. 
EL


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for your lost. Prayers sent. Mike


----------



## 1975emurray (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sorry for your loss*

I will be praying for you and his family.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 4, 2011)

God bless you! So sorry for your loss buddy. Prayers for you and his family


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent. Dave


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 4, 2011)

Praying for you and all... God Bless you...


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry, will keep you & family in prayers.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for you , prayers sent. this is very sad


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 4, 2011)

Willie, your news is heart stopping for all of us. It transcends the traditional/compound levels. If you hunt and climb a tree, or have a friend or loved one in a tree, this is THE ultimate tragic lesson to hit you. Wear a safety harness and keep it on. 
Your heart has been so deeply damaged by this, will be hard to recover, but your friend would want you to. Your job is to get his family thru the days ahead that will be so hard.......
I believe his work on this earth was completed, now he leaves the tasks for you to complete.
May God grant you and Mr. Sutherland's family and friends the Grace and Strength to come thru this fire and survive......I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers Sent!  I'm so sorry for your loss and this tragic accident.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## win280 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tragic loss.Prayers sent .


----------



## Derek Snider (Oct 4, 2011)

This hurts. All involved have my thoughts and prayers. Be strong and lean on God...he is there for us my man.


----------



## t8ter (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayer said


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 4, 2011)

I,m so sorry to learn about this tragic accident.
We should  all be blessed with  a friend like you 100 hunter.
Prayers sent for you and all those so deeply affected.


----------



## moose266 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yall are in my prayers my friend.  I know it's tough but try to stand strong.


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry for your loss. prayers sent to you and the family.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers !


----------



## South Man (Oct 4, 2011)

That is just horrible. Praying for you and all the family.


----------



## 130class (Oct 4, 2011)

You did all you could do. Don't beat yourself up. Prayers sent.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and the family. Stay strong as everyone else will be counting on you for support.


----------



## steph30030 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent to you, Harold & Family my brother. May God Bless you all. Man, I hate to hear stories such as this! Everyone "PLEASE" wear your Harnesses!!!


----------



## Woodman@work (Oct 4, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to all affected. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 4, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## rydert (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent..for all involved


----------



## rta47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Truly sorry to hear about your friend , Thats a tough one ! 

Prayers sent for  the family and friends .


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and Harold's family.

Very sorry for y'alls loss.


----------



## jhamilt (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this, prayer sent.


----------



## flyinbrad (Oct 4, 2011)

My prayers go out to you and Harold's family and friends. 
I am sure there will be answers to come, but I recently read a story of a guy having a heart attack while hunting and falling from his stand. If this were accompanied by severe chest pains it could be likely that someone would remove their harness. Again, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Oct 4, 2011)

*prayers sent*

I agree with flyinbrad, he could have been Ill and trying to get out of the tree quickly. I pray for you and the family. I lost a Brother 22 years ago while hunting and it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry...done and doing!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

That's terrible, sorry to hear.


----------



## cole9174 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## jared1 (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## marknga (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent brother. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 4, 2011)

Praying


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 4, 2011)

How terrible. . . prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 4, 2011)

Very sad. Everyone please where your safety harness's. Prayers sent


----------



## spearjunky (Oct 4, 2011)

RIP. Hunting brother and also prayers to his. Family and
to you and yours


----------



## broadhead (Oct 4, 2011)

I am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 4, 2011)

Horrible Horrible news.  So sorry for your loss and praying for all involved.


----------



## Ruger308 (Oct 4, 2011)

May God bless you and this man's family.  I pray for peace and comfort that only God may provide.


----------



## JamesG (Oct 4, 2011)

Man so sorry to hear this and sorry for the loss of your friend. An old hunting bud of mine fell from a tree this year too. Luckily he survived but it broke him up pretty good.


----------



## dwheeler (Oct 4, 2011)

Deepest regards and prayers sent to all affected by this loss.


----------



## ja88red (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 4, 2011)

100 hunter,
Terrible news, that would be horrible to experience. Prayers sent.


----------



## bowhuntonly (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent....


----------



## sling71 (Oct 4, 2011)

*So sorry for you loss. We will keep his family and friends in our thought and prayers *


----------



## Sterling (Oct 4, 2011)

Very tragic and sad. Praying for you all 100hunter!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW that is horrible. I very sorry for the lost of your friend. Our thoughts are with you and his family.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 4, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers sent out for you and your friends family and all involved !! God bless !!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent, so sorry.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 4, 2011)

I cant imagine I am so sorry and praying for you and all involved.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my, thats a terrible thing to walk up on.  God Bless all of you.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 4, 2011)

So very sorry.  Prayer sent.


----------



## j the g (Oct 4, 2011)

Terrible accident. Prayers for you and his family


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## 24point (Oct 4, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## blazer21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Terribly sorry for your loss and horrible experience! ! Prayers sent brother!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry for the loss my friend. Prayers on the way.


----------



## Buckerama (Oct 5, 2011)

Just read this post. I was in shock when i read it, sorry for your loss. prayers sent up. Keep your chin up.


----------



## jwillban (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers sent. Terribly sorry for the loss.


----------



## RIBMAN (Oct 5, 2011)

you, you're friend, his family and all that knew him are in our thoughts and prayers. God Bless


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Oct 5, 2011)

That is awful.  Prayers sent out to everyone involved.  God Bless you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## BBowman (Oct 5, 2011)

Willie, as you have read, your outdoors family here cares a lot about what you are enduring.  Please know that I made my request to Jesus with the "faith of the centurion".  Which means, when I ask Him to give you peace and to be a calming force in your storm I don't second guess whether or not He hears me. I will continue to do so for many days to come.


----------



## passthru24 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry for the Family and Your loss, God will give you the strenght to move ahead and the peace to love and miss your dear friend every day. Prayers sent


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 5, 2011)

Praying for you and the family.


----------



## gdaagent (Oct 5, 2011)

I could only imagine, my fellow hunter. Would never want to experience it. I know it had to be hard. 

Prayers and condolences to the family!


----------



## Rocket101 (Oct 5, 2011)

You and his family are in our prayers!


----------



## runkeldc (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers sent.  I just bought a safety vest and forgot to put in on the last time I hunted out of my climber.  I actually remembered it right after I hung the stand on the tree, but was too lazy to go back to the camp and get it.  My promise to you is that I will not do that again.


----------



## jcarp3314 (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers sent. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's terrible sorry to hear that


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 5, 2011)

All gave some...and some gave all!


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Oct 5, 2011)

May God be with you and your friends family. That's really bad. Could not even image that happening to me. That's sad.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 5, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## nosfedgta (Oct 5, 2011)

Man I am so sorry to hear this... Prayers sent

Drew


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 5, 2011)

Hugs to you and the family, prayers sent.
Kathy


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2011)

Brother, I am so saddened to hear of this loss.  Praying that the living God is your God, for He is "an ever-present Help in time of need."  Psalm 46
Hang in there.


----------



## bb17 (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry for you loss. Prayers sent for you and his family.


----------



## chad smith (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and your dear friends family brother!
Just don't go on thinking that you did something wrong, what you did before the hunt helping your friend put his safety harness on was the right thing!!! Hang in there buddy we are all here for you!


----------



## hoyt84 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## finnhunter (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about the tragic news.  I wish you and his family strength in these difficult times.


----------



## mikelogg (Oct 6, 2011)

Sad news indeed. Prayers sent.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## treemutt (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss SO SAD


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 6, 2011)

Our prayers go out to you and all of his friends and family


----------



## geechee (Oct 6, 2011)

*My prayers.................*

go out to you, and your hunting buddy's family.  Any loss of life is hard to deal with, especially a sudden loss like this.  100hunter, I always see your replies and post on here and you are a class act.  I have never met you in person, but I know if I ever have the pleasure of doing so we would become great friends.  Again, I am truly sorry to hear of your loss, and my prayers go out to you, Larry and Harold's family.


----------



## DawgMedic (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers for your friends family... and for you and the club. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 6, 2011)

Still praying brother! I hope all is going as well as it can be given the circumstances.


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers sent.

I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2011)

My Thoughts and Prayers are being sent as well for your friend's family and to all of others involved in the tragedy.  You all have my heart felt sympathy in this loss.


----------



## GIVEMTHESHAFT (Oct 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about such things happening will be praying for your and the families strength


----------



## ReelAffair (Oct 7, 2011)

My prayers and condolences to you, your friend Larry and Mr Sutherland's family.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## james hyde (Oct 9, 2011)

That's got to be tough, hate to hear about it, prayers away.


----------

